# Turbo Hawk Set Up Help and please post photos of yours



## JaGWolfgang (Sep 14, 2009)

I just ordered my new Turbohawk and could use some recommendations on how I should set it up. I am leaning towards either a Whisker Bisquit or the QAD for my rest. I am debating between the TruGlo TruSite with Micro Adjust or the G5 LE (I am open to other recommendations here as well). Looking at the Apex Gear Bone Collector or the Alpine Soft Lok for my quiver. Any help here as well as photos of your set up Turbo Hawk would be appreciated. Also how does everyone like theirs? Thank you in advance.


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

*Turbo Hawk! What a GREAT bow!*

*I shot one at my local archery shop along with some others one being the AM 32. IMO it shot better than the AM 32, therefore I could not see spending the extra $'s on any of the other bows I shot so after debating awhile and before going back and buying one at my local archery shop I thought I would give the AT classifieds a try. I lucked up and found a VERY slightly used 2010 at a great deal. I just received the bow yesterday and took it out and shot it. Even though I need to make some minor adjustments this thing shoots GREAT! I was amazed at how quiet it was and it seemed plenty fast set at #65 with a 29 DL shooting 340 gr Easton Flat liners. I will post pictures soon as well as specs soon for you. :wink:*


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

2wheelercustoms said:


> *I shot one at my local archery shop along with some others one being the AM 32. IMO it shot better than the AM 32, therefore I could not see spending the extra $'s on any of the other bows I shot so after debating awhile and before going back and buying one at my local archery shop I thought I would give the AT classifieds a try. I lucked up and found a VERY slightly used 2010 at a great deal. I just received the bow yesterday and took it out and shot it. Even though I need to make some minor adjustments this thing shoots GREAT! I was amazed at how quiet it was and it seemed plenty fast set at #65 with a 29 DL shooting 340 gr Easton Flat liners. I will post pictures soon as well as specs soon for you. :wink:*


This with same specs and arrows is exactly what I use for my Backup bow. It shoots so good, I may make it my primary bow and trade the reezen in on a passion for the wife.


----------



## potter88 (Jan 7, 2009)

In my signature is the set up on my bow as of now except I have increased the lbs. to 66. After the season is up I will be getting a different sight just for prefrence but so far this set up I couldnt be happier with.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is my setup and I love the bow.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1004099ere

#4 reply are where the pics are at.


----------



## JaGWolfgang (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for the replies and the awesome pictures. You guys have some sweet setups.


----------



## potter88 (Jan 7, 2009)

no problem so you guys can see my pictures now


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have made a couple of changes to mine since this picture. I took off the RT 900 sight and put a 5 pin TR sight and replaced the 4" Fuse with a 6" Doinker A Bomb. The bow shoots like a dream for me, and am confident enough from practice that I can effectively harvest an animal out to 40 yds. I plan on changing the sight again to an HHA after season and testing arrows as well. Also going to get a B Stinger and change the strings, just have to pick out whom they will be from. The specs are below

61# maxed @ 26.5" D.L
26" GT 55/75 XT Hunters w/ 3 blade Rage
MAAP Tri Van Rest

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=983965


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

*Heres my 2010 TH.
Extrme Viper 4 pin sight
Trophy Ridge Dropzone Rest
Octane 7" stabilizer 
Limbsaver dampener on cable guard
Front mount STS
Tru Glo 5 arrow quiver
D-loop*


----------

